# Bà bầu bị tê chân tay khỏi ngay không tốn một viên thuốc



## sanho_95 (25/7/19)

*Bà bầu bị tê chân** tay khỏi ngay không tốn một viên thuốc*
Bà bầu bị tê chân phải làm sao? Tê chân, tê tay đều là những vấn đề mà mẹ bầu nào cũng đều phải trải qua trong thai kỳ. Có thể tình trạng này không nguy hiểm đến tính mạng nhưng nó ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sinh hoạt của mẹ.

_Tìm hiểu rõ nguyên nhân, xác định các dấu hiệu để biết nên làm gì, không nên làm gì nếu bị tê chân khi mang thai nhé._

*Nguyên nhân gì dẫn đến bà bầu bị tê chân?*
Châm chích, ê ẩm hay đau nhức là những cảm giác của bà bầu bị tê chân tay. Triệu chứng này là do hiện tượng mạch máu ở hai chân không được lưu thông giữa các bộ phận trong cơ thể.

Với bà bầu thì hiện tượng chèn ép các mạch máu thường xuyên xảy ra đặc biệt ở khoảng tuần thứ 20 trở đi. Khi đó, kích thước thai nhi lớn nhanh đè ép vào các mạch máu. Từ đó, sự lưu thông của tuần hoàn bị cản trở.

*Dấu hiệu bà bầu bị tê bì chân tay ra sao?*
– Xuất hiện ở khoảng tuần thứ 28 của thai kỳ, có thể kéo dài đến khi sinh. Cảm giác tê bì càng ngày nặng lên tùy thuộc vào kích thước của thai nhi.

– Thường tê tê ở các đầu ngón chân, ngón tay và gan bàn chân, bàn tay. Đôi khi lan sang cả vùng lưng và đùi.

– Xuất hiện do các tư thế ngồi, nằm, đứng không chuẩn. Sẽ giảm dần nếu được xoa bóp và biện pháp ngăn chặn kịp thời.

– Nếu tê chân do sinh lý bình thường thì sẽ mất luôn sau khi sinh hoặc giảm dần. Đây là 1 trong những dấu hiệu phân biệt với các tình trạng tê chân bệnh lý.

*Tê chân, tê tay khi mang thai có nguy hiểm không?*
Câu trả lời là không nếu tê chân ở bà bầu do sinh lý. Đặc biệt càng về cuối thai kỳ, cảm giác ngày càng tồi tệ. Những lần tê cũng kéo dài và lặp lại thường xuyên hơn. Tuy nhiên, nó luôn cản trở việc sinh hoạt của mẹ nhất là vào ban đêm khi mẹ đang ngủ. Nếu mẹ bị mất ngủ thường xuyên sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của cả 2 mẹ con.

Nếu tê chân ở bà bầu do bệnh lý thì cần được gặp bác sĩ để được can thiệp nhanh chóng. Tránh để càng lâu càng nguy hiểm.

*Bà bầu bị tê chân phải làm sao để khỏi cần dùng thuốc? *
*Tác động trực tiếp vào chân*
–_ Xoa bóp chân_

–_ Ngâm chân_

–_ Chườm khăn_

*Rèn luyện cơ thể khỏe mạnh, bồi bổ đủ chất*
– _Tập thể dục_

–_ Chú ý tư thế ngủ_

– Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bầu kịp thời nếu tê chân do thiếu canxi.

– Lưu ý, nếu triệu chứng kéo dài, nặng nề, dai dẳng. Không được tự điều trị theo kinh nghiệm hay sự mách bảo của những người không chuyên. Lúc này bạn cần điều trị theo hướng dẫn của nhân viên y tế là an toàn và tốt nhất.

*Khi nào mẹ bầu cần gặp bác sĩ? *
Trong suốt thời kỳ mang thai mẹ luôn phải đi khám định kỳ để biết được tình trạng sức khỏe của bản thân và con yêu. Sức khỏe của mẹ sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp lên con. Vì vậy, mẹ cần thận trọng và nhanh nhạy về các vấn đề sức khỏe trong giai đoạn này.

Nếu các biểu hiện tê bì chân, tay hay toàn thân làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ, sinh hoạt, làm việc hoặc dùng các biện pháp không dùng thuốc mà không đỡ. Khi đó, bạn nên gặp bác sĩ càng nhanh càng tốt, không được tùy ý sử dụng bất kỳ một loại thuốc nào khác kể cả thuốc dược liệu hay thuốc giảm đau.

Mẹ bầu bị tê chân là một bệnh về sinh lý có thể không nguy hiểm cho mẹ và bé nhưng nó cản trở nhiều đến quá trình hoạt động hàng ngày của mẹ. Vì vậy, mẹ cần có biện pháp để khắc phục tốt nhất có thể. Đặc biệt chú ý đẩm bảo cho mẹ bầu đủ chất.


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (1/8/19)

Tê tay, đau lưng, chuột rút,.. là những dấu hiệu của thiếu canxi thai kỳ. Do đó, mẹ nên bổ sung canxi phù hợp nhé


----------

